# Help! Wapley Common, Yate, nr Bristol



## Jon Gill (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi. I work for an archaeological company who records and assesses the historic significance of old buildings in the UK including many surviving WWII structures. I'm currently looking at two very large surviving sheds in Yate (near Bristol) which we believe were part of one of the US 9th Army's Intransit rail Depots in the build up to D-Day (Operation Bolero). This site was called Wapley Common. I'm trying to find out anything about the history and use of the site so if anyone out there was either stationed there, or knows anything about the site I would be very grateful to hear from them. Many thanks. 
Jon Gill


----------

